
In TV Ratings Game, Networks Try to Dissguys Bad Newz from Nielsen - Vannatter
https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-tv-ratings-game-networks-try-to-dissguys-bad-newz-from-nielsen-1499350955
======
Vannatter
Try [https://t.co/iootrDOtQp](https://t.co/iootrDOtQp) if paywall is an issue

